# comment faire pour avoir FireFox comme navigateur par défaut ?



## Wolodyjowski1010 (27 Juin 2018)

bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment faire pour avoir FireFox comme navigateur par défaut ?

merci de votre réponse.


----------



## peyret (27 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,
Prefs system / Général...


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (27 Juin 2018)

je suis sur IOS et je ne trouve pas votre solution.


----------



## peyret (27 Juin 2018)

Oups je n'avais pas vu que la question s'adressait aux iBidules....
Comme je n'en n'ai pas.... je ne peux pas répondre, désolé


----------



## Gwen (27 Juin 2018)

Malheureusement, ce n'est pas possible. Il faut copier le lien et le coller dans Firefox


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (27 Juin 2018)

Salut,

yep, c'est pas possible sur iOS et c'est juste honteux ! En plus, Safari (qui est quand même très bien) ne te propose pas Qwant dans les moteurs de recherche par défaut  Bref, j'utiliser Safari en mode privé pour mes sites récurrents (dont celui-ci) et Firefox Focus avec Qwant pour le reste.

a+


----------

